# It Came from the Depths of the Tank!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

As I was trimming plants and picking out snails, I spotted this guy:









It appears he just shed his aquatic skin, he must've been imported with the plants! Unfortunately, this guy shouldn't be in Canada.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! i would watch your fry.... those larva will eat fish.

I personally love damnsell flies... It looks like a damnsel fly.. or is it a dragon?


----------



## mr.sandman (Mar 22, 2007)

So what did you do with the dragon fly now?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*damselfly for sure*

that is indeed a damselfly.
the fact that the wings are able to be 
folded up along the tail is the tell-tale sign.
there are many damselfly species here in canada, 
and many overwinter [sometimes for a few years]
as the water nymphs, growing and eating macro invertebrates.
in a fish tank, however, they will take fry and other small items.
smaller guppies, small shrimp, or anything given the chance.
they are amazing creatures though.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sad to say we euthanized the damsel fly. 

We didn't have a tank set up last summer/fall so he must've come from Singapore with the plants.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Did you smush him?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

No, deep freeze. 

Just as not releasing fish and plants back into nature -- and not really knowing where this guy came from, I thought it was the responsible thing to do.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He woulda froze outside anyways  It was a good idea tabatha... Not too many people have the room for extra buggies... Pet wise.. anyways lol


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Shoulda chopped him up for your fishies to enjoy =)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nah, I'm a bit of a suck. Just like I wouldn't be able to feed fry or goldfish to other fish intentionally. 

Now, if they lived in the same tank and that just happened as a matter of circumstance, that would be okay.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I understand. I, however, like to add purpose to the demise of such things


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Very good point Chris Stewart.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> No, deep freeze.
> 
> Just as not releasing fish and plants back into nature -- and not really knowing where this guy came from, I thought it was the responsible thing to do.


Fair enough.

This is where having something like a large veiled chameleon would have been handy.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

So true. I have a friend in Barry who owns a herp shop; I was stunned at how strong they are when it grabbed my finger with it's Kung-Fu grip! Such amazing creatures.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, good call too. If you suspect it's not local, then that's the best option to take.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

